# How much is a Whitfield Advantage II Pellet Stove worth?



## jaydenjeremy (Jan 2, 2013)

i just got a new ecotech and would like to sell my old stove.
what do you think it is worth?
thanks for the help


----------



## charger1966 (Jan 2, 2013)

What year is it? Does it operate now & how well? Many factors involved in answering that. I picked up one four years ago for $50. It just needed a good cleaning & a exhaust fan.


----------



## jaydenjeremy (Jan 2, 2013)

charger1966 said:


> What year is it? Does it operate now & how well? Many factors involved in answering that. I picked up one four years ago for $50. It just needed a good cleaning & a exhaust fan.


  it's 1991.  it work very good.


----------



## charger1966 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would start at $800 and go from there. You can always lower the price but can never raise it


----------



## DirtyDave (Jan 5, 2013)

50 to 750  where I am at on west coast...


----------



## Veee85 (Mar 30, 2013)

jaydenjeremy said:


> i just got a new ecotech and would like to sell my old stove.
> what do you think it is worth?
> thanks for the help



Hey what kind of ecotek what model did you get I got a francessa at the beginning of the season and I don't like it that much it constantly overflows I tried everything just curious to see how your settings and your set up is


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Mar 30, 2013)

jaydenjeremy said:


> i just got a new ecotech and would like to sell my old stove.
> what do you think it is worth?
> thanks for the help


 
I sold my 1996 to a good friend for $400


----------



## imacman (Mar 30, 2013)

22 yrs old.......don't think you can ask more than about $250-375


----------



## DneprDave (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought two Whitfield Advantage 2 stoves, partly disassembled, with a spare convection blower and a spare combustion blower as well as two spare control boards for $100 through Craig's list. I had to buy a burn pot from a local pellet stove store to get both of them going.

Dave


----------



## Pellet-King (Apr 1, 2013)

Whit's are the best, most durable stoves, dont sell it!!


----------



## doingitonadime (Apr 1, 2013)

Honestly the stove is old but if its still running good you can get 400  that's a fair price for the stove you can ask anything you like but I buy stoves and resell them to friends after going thru them and. To ask much more when you can get a new recondition England for 800 and up


----------



## caribou (Oct 3, 2014)

I've got a 1991 Advantage II T. New exhaust blower, new heat exchanger blower, HE blower doesn't run well above low-med............control board has an issue but the stove has been bullet proof.
I love this stove.......been burning Pope and Talbot since '91 but the price has gone from $141/ton to $320/ton in western MA. I'm getting ready to switch to a NG stove, Hampton H35.
No more lugging 40# bags.
23 year old A2-T.........how much??
New auger motor as well............................I may just keep it,,,,,,,lol
Try to figure a way to install in Heat-a-lator fire place at the other end of the house.
Just doesn't burn any other pellets well................and I need to put the HE blower on a new variable speed control.


----------



## Arti (Oct 3, 2014)

Those go for about 300 - 500 in this area, you are a bit north of me so it might bring a bit more.


----------

